# Deso Firewood



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

We have a permit for Deso June 8th. If anyone has been down there recently could you please give me an idea on what the firewood is like? Should we bring or is there plenty to gather.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*June 8th*

Putting on that same day. I have never not found wood down there, now bugs are another story.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Bring Charcoal!!! Launched last June and on day two a wood fire ban went into effect on the entire river. BLM allowed gas and charcoal fires for cooking only. We ran out of gas on day 3. There was tons of wood but couldn't burn it 

No supplies available at put-in and it's an hour back to town.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Whetstone said:


> Bring Charcoal!!! Launched last June and on day two a wood fire ban went into effect on the entire river. BLM allowed gas and charcoal fires for cooking only. We ran out of gas on day 3. There was tons of wood but couldn't burn it
> 
> No supplies available at put-in and it's an hour back to town.


Huge ditto on that. Bring Tiki's for light and a campfire at night that doesn't give off heat or leave you smelling like smoke. 

I pulled off three days ago. Plenty of firewood at all the camps we stayed at, except the first one at the mile 76. All the rest had driftwood in the eddies or at the tops of the rapids. You can always collect wood a mile or two above your planned stop. Didn't see a single mosquito or any other bighting insects......just wind. We were glad we had a motor for the floatilla.


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

Fireban mid June..... Hope not..... 

Smell like smoke... Dose not bother me, it's a 6 day camping trip after all. For me a good campfire is mandatory when camping. Hot night or not this guy will be sitting next to the fire beer in one hand Brat on a stick in the other.... 

Wind. Group has Motors.... 

Sounds like packing minimal firewood it will be. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

And how will you deal with the remnants of your nightly fire?


location unknown


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I should add that there was no wood to be had at the put in, but the fire rings sure were nice. Have fun.


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

stuntsheriff said:


> And how will you deal with the remnants of your nightly fire?



I cover myself in it and use as sunblock and bug repellent. 


Ash/Unburnt wood goes in small dry bag or ammo can. "Re-burn" nightly. Same would apply to a charcoal ash.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

MrSkippy said:


> Fireban mid June..... Hope not.....


Fireban has become an annual event to rely upon in that portion of Utah but I would guess mid-July is more like it considering snowpack in region and the wild May weather we are having. That said, if it gets hot super fast then the one hour fuels can light early in the season so ... one never knows until it happens.

Fire bans in the recent past have included no charcoal along Deso as the year progresses. Always wise to consider propane only meals as backup plans. We boat Deso mostly in August so having fires/charcoal has been hit and miss the last five years. 

Any ban should make a posting to this site:

Fire Restrictions

Phillip


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

That site is seriously outdated or they never lifted bans from June 2013. It's showing a campfire ban on river left / Ute side as of June 2013. The other bans on map are also from 2013. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats kinda odd as nothing appeared when I first used the site today.

That said, the only fire ban is on left and it just appears the tribe never rescinded their original notice in 2013 or it never updated the website. The others are actually fireworks and certain explosives which remains in affect according to the site. But those aren't camp fire bans according the paperwork linked. 

I would guess its a failure to update but it might be worth contacting them:

Contact the Ute Indian Tribe

You need a permit to camp on that side anyways so its worth checking out.

Its still the best website for fire info and fire bans in the state of Utah. Nothing else is devoted to the issue from what I know.

Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is the contact information for the Vernal area:

Vernal Area Contacts

Seems unlikely that there would be a fire ban on their side. The rangers should know at checkin as well.

Phillip


----------



## MrSkippy (Aug 29, 2011)

I will check closer to launch date. 

And thanks for the info / links


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

